# Finally caught ya



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

Been finding more and more signs over the past month of these guys moving through frequently but couldn't get em on cam. For some reason my computer isn't cooperating and I can't take stills of the vids so I just combine them.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Nice looking deer man....they look like the same genetics! That second one has some good mass on him!! Wack em n stack em brother!


----------



## pj4wd (Dec 9, 2009)

Good video. Hope ya stick one of them.


----------



## monster7 (Nov 17, 2010)

Hopefully they show up during shooting light...if not...tape a light to your stablizer and let the meat missiles fly! Good luck


----------



## treytd32 (Jun 12, 2009)

haha I'll have to keep the light in mind. This was right before 6am so I'm hopeful they'll sleep in and mozy through a little later.


----------

